
Dick Dale, “The King of the Surf Guitar,” Has Died at Age 83 - MagicPropmaker
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/dick-dale-died-king-of-surf-guitar-dead-age-83-cause-of-death-unknown-2019-03-17/
======
pklee
R.I.P Dick Dale -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKpsuGMeqHI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mKpsuGMeqHI)
amazing piece and probably the only piece I have heard !!

~~~
Gibbon1
Also listen to this (1927)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW6qGy3RtwY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW6qGy3RtwY)

